# PIP City, Help



## Crsps (Oct 19, 2021)

Hey all. Getting pip all the time on Intex pharma 300 E. Reduced Pins size extensively ext ect. Powered through 10ml and tired of it. Anyone advice of any of below to avoid me powering through another 10ml  Tank you.

Rohm, Cenzo, Pharmaqo, Dimension and Onyx.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Don't go deeper than you have too, yes deep, but not so deep you're almost out the other side of the muslce, (I used to do this in delts, didn't cause any damage, but was practically spraying the test on the bone I think lulz bad pip)
Second make sure you're very steady with your hand once the needle is in, try a light massage on the area after you're done.
If those two things didn't help, then it may be the gear. But tbh since I've got experience in jabbing I never really get pip anymore, so not even sure if the gear causes it or technique alone. It's possible all the gear I've used for the past 24 months has just been good pip free gear tho.lol


----------



## Crsps (Oct 19, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> Don't go deeper than you have too, yes deep, but not so deep you're almost out the other side of the muslce, (I used to do this in delts, didn't cause any damage, but was practically spraying the test on the bone I think lulz bad pip)
> Second make sure you're very steady with your hand once the needle is in, try a light massage on the area after you're done.
> If those two things didn't help, then it may be the gear. But tbh since I've got experience in jabbing I never really get pip anymore, so not even sure if the gear causes it or technique alone. It's possible all the gear I've used for the past 24 months has just been good pip free gear tho.lol


I'm almost certain it's the gear. I have tried 1 inch all way up to 28 into ass. 5/8 into delts. Slin pin delts. I always always massage after with warm water in the shower. My hand may not be as steady as possible. I'm just looking to change the gear but unsure of which brand to go with or has an abundance of reviews as it seems very hush hush secret aha.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Cenzo pharma is very pip free. Try some Cenzo and if it has gone good, if not it's technique


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Intex is well known for PIP


----------



## Crsps (Oct 19, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> Cenzo pharma is very pip free. Try some Cenzo and if it has gone good, if not it's technique


Thank you! 😊


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

Crsps said:


> Hey all. Getting pip all the time on Intex pharma 300 E. Reduced Pins size extensively ext ect. Powered through 10ml and tired of it. Anyone advice of any of below to avoid me powering through another 10ml  Tank you.
> 
> Rohm, Cenzo, Pharmaqo, Dimension and Onyx.


Intex is notorious for pip, change labs as “powering though it” is a stupid idea.


----------



## Crsps (Oct 19, 2021)

Agree


Thedynamitekid said:


> Intex is notorious for pip, change labs as “powering though it” is a stupid idea.
> [/QUOTE
> Agreed 👍


----------



## Crsps (Oct 19, 2021)

78527 said:


> Cenzo pharma is very pip free. Try some Cenzo and if it has gone good, if not it's technique


Cenzo IS very PIP free.. God damn thank you.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Crsps said:


> Hey all. Getting pip all the time on Intex pharma 300 E. Reduced Pins size extensively ext ect. Powered through 10ml and tired of it. Anyone advice of any of below to avoid me powering through another 10ml  Tank you.
> 
> Rohm, Cenzo, Pharmaqo, Dimension and Onyx.


Had some. Swapped with my NP as that gave me mahhhoooge PIP. Mate (he wouldn’t consider us mates) I swapped with had huge PIP from Intex.

Intex hurt my glute for 5-6 days. I decided to dilute with Test Cyp. 50mcgs of intex and 75 of some test cyp that caused me no issue,

TRT dose obvs. Could manage it like that. 125 of pure, driven Intex ruined me.


----------



## paulbird57 (Dec 7, 2021)

Lol.Cenzo is pip free because it's severely under dosed !
A bit like Pharmaqo


----------



## Crsps (Oct 19, 2021)

paulbird57 said:


> Lol.Cenzo is pip free because it's severely under dosed !
> A bit like Pharmaqo


Yea you are right. I have Pharmaqo too not yet touched it. I like how people come on here slate something but never give any feedback on what they are using. Thanks


----------



## paulbird57 (Dec 7, 2021)

Crsps said:


> Yea you are right. I have Pharmaqo too not yet touched it. I like how people come on here slate something but never give any feedback on what they


----------



## paulbird57 (Dec 7, 2021)

OK then, on a more serious note, I have run cycles of Cenzo Pharmaqo and Onyx in the past few years and they did nothing. Complete waste of money ! 
So I would personally not advise anyone to bother with them. But then there are people on here who will tell you how good those labs are. I made the mistake of believing them myself, and wasted a fortune on shit gear. Just trying to save you from making the same mistake that I made. 
Don't say I didn't warn you.
P.S. Intex always gives pip. It's got nothing to do with your injection technique.


----------



## Crsps (Oct 19, 2021)

paulbird57 said:


> OK then, on a more serious note, I have run cycles of Cenzo Pharmaqo and Onyx in the past few years and they did nothing. Complete waste of money !
> So I would personally not advise anyone to bother with them. But then there are people on here who will tell you how good those labs are. I made the mistake of believing them myself, and wasted a fortune on shit gear. Just trying to save you from making the same mistake that I made.
> Don't say I didn't warn you.
> P.S. Intex always gives pip. It's got nothing to do with your injection technique.


I agree with cenzo bring underdosed. I read OK reviews of Pharmaqo.. Like you, I paid good money I have 2 Vials here which I'm just gonna blast through alongside the cenzo Deca.. 2 week into their deca so I'm hoping some of this shit is legit.. 

People comment, say a lab is shit but never tell you what they run. Why so secret.


----------



## Boris Johnson (Jul 3, 2020)

Crsps said:


> I agree with cenzo bring underdosed. I read OK reviews of Pharmaqo.. Like you, I paid good money I have 2 Vials here which I'm just gonna blast through alongside the cenzo Deca.. 2 week into their deca so I'm hoping some of this shit is legit..
> 
> People comment, say a lab is shit but never tell you what they run. Why so secret.


Lol, because whichever lab you recommend on this forum you will always get someone saying how shit that lab is. And for every lab you slag off there will be someone to say good things about it. So who do you believe ?? It's a minefield. There are certain labs that I know from personal experience definitely do the job, but as soon as I mention one on here you can guarantee that someone will jump in and say that I'm talking shit. There are even people on here who defend labs that they haven't even tried themselves, ffs ! There are some very knowledgeable people on this forum, but unfortunately there are also a lot of idiots, so don't believe everything you read my friend.


----------



## Swole36 (12 mo ago)

Boris Johnson said:


> Lol, because whichever lab you recommend on this forum you will always get someone saying how shit that lab is. And for every lab you slag off there will be someone to say good things about it. So who do you believe ?? It's a minefield. There are certain labs that I know from personal experience definitely do the job, but as soon as I mention one on here you can guarantee that someone will jump in and say that I'm talking shit. There are even people on here who defend labs that they haven't even tried themselves, ffs ! There are some very knowledgeable people on this forum, but unfortunately there are also a lot of idiots, so don't believe everything you read my friend.





Boris Johnson said:


> Lol, because whichever lab you recommend on this forum you will always get someone saying how shit that lab is. And for every lab you slag off there will be someone to say good things about it. So who do you believe ?? It's a minefield. There are certain labs that I know from personal experience definitely do the job, but as soon as I mention one on here you can guarantee that someone will jump in and say that I'm talking shit. There are even people on here who defend labs that they haven't even tried themselves, ffs ! There are some very knowledgeable people on this forum, but unfortunately there are also a lot of idiots, so don't believe everything you read my friend.


Mate so true I been using cenzo pharma worked great for me so many ppl slating it still using there DECA but switched there sustanon to keifei testbolin 325 just out of curiosity bit more pricey but excellent lab non less. I've rate rohm as well it's all trial n error listen to ur body not some idiots on here


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Recently tried pharmaqo Test E 300 for the first time and it did exactly as it should of done. 
Not tested with bloods, but experienced enough to know it was somewhere as I expected to feel


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Dilute it with grape seed oil. First filter the GSO through a .22 micron filter off Amazon into a sterile vial. Next, mix 25% filtered GSO with 75% compound see if that helps. Dilute more/less depending on the PIP. Very surprised nobody mentioned this. 

Or I THINK Southern Ghost carries sterile MCT oil.


----------



## Juggernaut (7 mo ago)

Yeah first off intex are dosed very well but **** my the pip is too much. I even tried diluting the intex test e, and it was still sore as ****. 
And their bulk 500. (300mg test e and 200mg deca) was brutal it crippled me. 

I've used onyx pharma Belgium with good results, rohm have always done me well and and I haven't used pharmaqo but gets plenty of good reviews. 

Good luck sir


----------

